

Cory Doctorow: Publish books free online - jsankey
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/may/23/cory-doctorow-my-bright-idea

======
zeynel1
"If you are building a business model that says that people can only copy
things with your permission, your business is going to fail because whether or
not you like it, people will be able to copy your product without your
permission."

I think he is making a great point. This applies to "trade secrets",
"patents", and "physics." Sharing your idea does not limit you, on the
contrary, it enlarges the market. Corporations and scientific researchers do
not get this fact.

